
The Blockchain-GDPR Paradox - andriesvh
https://medium.com/wearetheledger/the-blockchain-gdpr-paradox-fc51e663d047
======
bryanrasmussen
I'm pretty sure that the technology you are using depends on being able to
uniquely identify someone to work is a defense against a GDPR claim against
that data, but I am not a lawyer.

